# mitsubishi tractor



## allen w (Apr 13, 2009)

hey guys im looking at a mitsubishi mt 1801d can any one tell me anything about this tractor (good or bad )


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

*mitsu*

If it was "remanufactured" in southeast asia, steer clear of it. Other than that, mitsubishi makes a pretty good machine.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Allen, here's some general spec's for that particular model:

MT 1801D 
4 WD 
21.5 Engine HP 
4 Cylinder - water cooled diesel 
Transmission - gear drive 
Years produced - 82-85 
Weight in #'s - 1819 
Length - 102" 
Width - 44" 
Height - 78"

I agree with "rj'sbarn", I you are told, or read anything about this tractor being refurbished, factory rebuilt or reconditioned, It's FALSE and very risky that major mechanical componets in the machine can fail. The warranties offered are seldom more than 90 days, and some 'reconditioned' models don't even last that long.

Mark


----------



## allen w (Apr 13, 2009)

*mitsubishi*

thanks guys very much


----------



## carrythomas (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

How much money i have to spent for this model??
If any another company provide same mechanism and same power with less money then please suggest me.


----------

